# remake/refrito



## Thomas1

> Es la última serie que se suma a la moda de revivir viejos éxitos  televisivos, y además llega respaldada por los dos remakes que se  hicieron en el cine y que confirmaron el arrastre que pueden tener tres  chicas guapas peleando contra peligrosos criminales, combinando acción,  romance y comedia.
> http://diario.latercera.com/2011/05...inar-la-pantalla-en-el-segundo-semestre.shtml


Encontré una nueva palabra española 'remake'...  ¿Hay otra, una sola, que sea su sinónimo?

Gracias de antemano
T.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Refrito.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Jonno

Versión.

(Supongo que lo de "nueva palabra española" lo dices con sorna )


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Me he quedado sorprendido, pero mira lo que dice el DPD:

*remake*. Anglicismo evitable que puede sustituirse por los equivalentes españoles _(nueva) versión_ o _adaptación,_ según los casos. Así, en _«Esta película es un “remake” del cuento de Collodi»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.12.95) o _«David Greene dirigió un mediocre _remake_ televisivo de este clásico»_ (LpzNavarro _Clásicos_ [Chile 1996]), pudo decirse _versión_ o _adaptación;_ y en _«Tuvo la película _[...]_ un enorme éxito, e incluso fue objeto, años más tarde, de un “remake”»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 4.7.89), pudo sustituirse el anglicismo por _nueva versión_.


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ _Saludos_


----------



## Jonno

En el Panhispánico aparecen un montón de anglicismos, por ejemplo términos informáticos, y básicamente aparecen... para recomendar que no se usen, ofreciendo alternativas


----------



## Thomas1

Me parece que 'remake' es una palabra que no se utilize mucho por el hispanohablante medio, sino más bien por las periodistas. ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## cacarulo

Yo pienso como vos, que "remake" es una palabra que no es muy utilizada por el hispanohablante medio, sino más bien por los periodistas.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que cualquier hispanohablante aficionado al cine sabe lo que es un _remake_.


----------



## Peón

Thomas1 said:


> Me parece que 'remake' es una palabra que no se utilize mucho por el hispanohablante medio, sino más bien por las periodistas. ¿Qué pensáis?





cacarulo said:


> Yo pienso como vos, que "remake" es una palabra que no es muy utilizada por el hispanohablante medio, sino más bien por los periodistas.



Desgraciadamente no creo que sea así, amigos. 
La palabreja comenzó siendo usadas por los periodistas de espectáculos -que al igual que los sociólogos y encuestadores se desesperan por mechar palabras inglesas en sus comentarios-  pero actualmente ha prendido en los jóvenes de clase media y se está extendiendo a algunos padres (no madres) de esos que "son amigos de sus hijos, más que padres".
Saludos


----------



## oa2169

*Reencauchado *es la palabra que he escuchado por estos lados, por supuesto muy coloquial.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y qué tiene de malo rimeic?

_


----------



## pejeman

¿Y qué tiene de bueno? 

Prefiero el sabroso "refrito".


----------



## Vampiro

Cuestión de gustos.
A mi cualquier cosa "refrita" me huele a pescado o a aceite viejo.
Creo que "remake" llegó para quedarse, y no estoy defendiendo particularmente el término, sólo digo que no me desagrada; es muy específico y restringido a ciertos ámbitos que manejan sus propios códigos.
_


----------



## Peón

pejeman said:


> ¿Y qué tiene de bueno?
> 
> Prefiero el sabroso "refrito".



La verdad, "refrito" suena peor que remake o "rimeic". Como dice Vampiro, apenas la oís te viene a la mente una sartén con el revuelto de la comida de los días anteriores. 
Aquí la palabra "refrito" tiene connotaciones negativas que no tiene "remake"




Vampiro said:


> Cuestión de gustos.
> A mi cualquier cosa "refrita" me huele a pescado o a aceite viejo.
> Creo que "remake" llegó para quedarse, y no estoy defendiendo particularmente el término, sólo digo que no me desagrada; es muy específico y restringido a ciertos ámbitos que manejan sus propios códigos.
> _



Creo que "nueva versión" o "adaptación" se adaptan perfectamente a lo que se quiere decir, sin necesidad de recurrir al anglicismo.

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

De hecho, y como se ha comentado antes, versión y adaptación son de uso habitual. La gente en general no usa "remake" en España, salvo en círculos concretos.


----------



## Antpax

Jonno said:


> De hecho, y como se ha comentado antes, versión y adaptación son de uso habitual. La gente en general no usa "remake" en España, salvo en círculos concretos.



Hola:

Voy a disentir, compañero. A mí _remake_ (rimeic) me suena lo más natural, y sí que se oye y se entiende sin problemas, en mi opinión, sin valorar si es adecuado decirlo o no.

Nueva versión también se usa, aunque creo que menos que remake, pero dudo.

Adaptación se usa más cuando es para novelas, creo yo.

También coincido en que "refrito" tiene una connotación negativa, que no tiene remake, aunque la mayoría de los remakes son bastante malos . Por otro lado, diría que "refrito" se usa más cuando se trata de una película que recoge los tópicos de cualquier género y los junta en una película, sin ser necesariamente un remake.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jonno

Será que por Madrid se usa más, pero aquí no se escucha remake.

(Lo de "refrito" sospecho que era más bien una broma )


----------



## Canela Mad

Jonno said:


> Será que por Madrid se usa más, pero aquí no se escucha remake.
> 
> (Lo de "refrito" sospecho que era más bien una broma )


 
Pues "refrito" se usa y mucho. Tiene, eso si, una connotación negativa, te doy un ejemplo: La serie _Piratas_ es un refrito desvergonzado de _Piratas del Caribe._


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Voy a disentir, compañero. A mí _remake_ (rimeic) me suena lo más natural, y sí que se oye y se entiende sin problemas, en mi opinión, sin valorar si es adecuado decirlo o no.
> 
> Nueva versión también se usa, aunque creo que menos que remake, pero dudo.
> 
> Adaptación se usa más cuando es para novelas, creo yo.
> 
> También coincido en que "refrito" tiene una connotación negativa, que no tiene remake, aunque la mayoría de los remakes son bastante malos . Por otro lado, diría que "refrito" se usa más cuando se trata de una película que recoge los tópicos de cualquier género y los junta en una película, sin ser necesariamente un remake.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Coincido en todo. Aunque yo solo uso refrito para referirme a la programación televisiva veraniega: un cortaypega de lo peor del año (o lo mejor, no sé).


----------



## Jonno

No he dicho que no se diga. Pero es que *no es lo mismo* que remake, versión o adaptación.


----------



## Aserolf

En México se escucha mucho lo de *"refrito"*, especialmente en el mundo de las _"taradonovelas"_. Para el cine es habitual el uso de *"remake"* - será por la influencia y cercanía con EEUU ??

~Saludos


----------



## Peón

Jonno said:


> No he dicho que no se diga. Pero es que *no es lo mismo* que remake, versión o adaptación.



Cierto, pero las palabras van adquiriendo el contenido que todos vamos poniendo en ellas. 
Seguramente cuando los periodistas de espectáculos dejen  de desesperarse por dar a entender que saben inglés (cuando casi todos ellos apenas lo balbucean) y cuando *todos* dejemos de pensar que alguna que otra palabra inglesa mechada aquí y allá da importancia al discurso, las palabras "nueva versión" o "adaptación" usadas en el contexto adecuado serán entendidas como  lo que ahora entendemos por "rimeic".

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

DPD said:


> Me he quedado sorprendido, pero mira lo que dice el DPD:
> 
> _«Esta película es un “remake” del cuento de Collodi»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.12.95)


Yo no contaba con este uso que marca el DPD, citado por Paco. De novela a película, hubiera dicho que el guión de esta es una adaptación de aquella. Para mí el uso habitual es, por ejemplo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/w/index.php?title=Psicosis_(película_de_1998)&action=edit&redlink=1


> _Psicosis (1998). Dirigida por Gus Van Sant, esta es una versión en color hecha remake, pero fue muy similar a la original, por lo cual se consideró innecesaria y le valió dos Premios Razzie, uno por peor director (Gus Van Sant) y otro por peor secuela o remake._


 
"Refrito" lo escuché a periodistas de cine, siempre con sentido negativo. 
De la Wiki (Psicosis)


----------



## miguel89

Otra posibilidad es "refundición".


----------



## HUMBERT0

Thomas1 said:


> Encontré una nueva palabra española 'remake'...  ¿Hay otra, *una sola*, que sea su sinónimo?
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> T.


Lamismagataperorevolcada.


----------



## pejeman

Peón said:


> La verdad, "refrito" suena peor que remake o "rimeic". Como dice Vampiro, apenas la oís te viene a la mente una sartén con el revuelto de la comida de los días anteriores.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Es que ninguno de los dos ha comido frijoles refritos ni maneados. 

Y yo, tal vez porque no soy reportero de cine, no uso ni escucho "remake".


----------



## oa2169

Y ¿qué pasó con mi *reencauchado*? ¿No les gusto?.


----------



## pejeman

oa2169 said:


> Y ¿qué pasó con mi *reencauchado*? ¿No les gusto?.


 
Tal vez les pareció un término obscuro.  Con nada están contentos.


----------



## Peón

oa2169 said:


> Y ¿qué pasó con mi *reencauchado*? ¿No les gusto?.



Muy gráfica la palabrita, y muy explicativa: se trata de esas películas o novelas que, al igual que las ruedas de los camiones, las reencauchan y así andan: a los tumbos, hasta que se deshacen de puro mal armadas que están, nomás....

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

oa2169 said:


> Y ¿qué pasó con mi *reencauchado*? ¿No les gusto?.


Se parece a recauchutado, recauchutar, volver a ponerle caucho a una llanta gastada. ¿Es uso solo tuyo o es común en Cali?


----------



## oa2169

No es que sea común en Cali. Solo que la he escuchado algunas veces en la TV, leído en los periódicos, revistas de farándula y demás.

Me gusta más que *refrito* o *rimeic*.

A propósito, una traducción literal de la palabreja esa, ¿sería "rehecho"?


----------



## Aviador

oa2169 said:


> [...] A propósito, una traducción literal de la palabreja esa, ¿sería "rehecho"?


Sí, pero como sustantivo; _un rehecho_.
Mi profunda aversión a los extranjerismos innecesarios me hace naturalmente rechazar el anglicismo "remake". Sobre todo porque, como acertadamente nuestros colegas ya dijeron, existe el castizo _nueva versión_ que impecablemente cubre el campo semántico del mentado anglicismo.
Me parece que quienes más usan el palabrejo en cuestión son los periodistas de espectáculos y los críticos de cine porque seguramente les parece un término más técnico que los hace lucir más profesionales.
Espero que no se difunda más allá de la jerga de la prensa de espectáculos, pero me parece que es difícil porque ellos tienen la sartén por el mango.

Saludos.


----------



## edw

Aviador said:


> Sí, pero como sustantivo; _un rehecho_.
> Mi profunda aversión a los extranjerismos innecesarios me hace naturalmente rechazar el anglicismo "remake". Sobre todo porque, como acertadamente nuestros colegas ya dijeron, existe el castizo _nueva versión_ que impecablemente cubre el campo semántico del mentado anglicismo.
> *Me parece que quienes más usan el palabrejo en cuestión son los periodistas de espectáculos y los críticos de cine porque seguramente les parece un término más técnico que los hace lucir más profesionales.*
> Espero que no se difunda más allá de la jerga de la prensa de espectáculos, pero me parece que es difícil porque ellos tienen la sartén por el mango.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí y no, Leonardo Dicaprio. El uso de palabras extranjeras o préstamos se debe mayoriamentene a que en la lengua receptora no existe una palabra específica para el significado que se quiere expresar. "Nueva versión" es en realidad es un circunloquio; "adaptación" en realidad significa otra cosa; el uso de "remake" entonces va un poco más allá de la pura ansia extranjerizante-pro-yankee. No hay una palabra en español equivalente a "remake". Quedan dos caminos: inventarse una o tomar prestada una. Particularmente, yo no le veo el problema a los préstamos del inglés. Yo lo único que pediría es que se españolizara su ortografía. Después de todo, si algo ha hecho la lengua española, y todas las lenguas, es coger prestadas palabras de otras a más y mejor. El inglés del francés; el español del árabe por millares, del francés por cientos y ahora del inglés. Es parte de la dinámica de la lengua.


----------



## Aviador

Puede ser, edw; como no soy un experto en las cosas del cine...
No es que rechace a rajatabla cualquier término tomado de otras lenguas, sino sólo aquellos *extranjerismos innecesarios*, como lo expresé en mi intervención anterior. De hecho, en mi profesión uso anglicismos muy frecuentemente, ya que *no existen términos castizos* para todo y no tengo ningún cargo de conciencia por ello. En muchos casos incluso debo hacerlo por mi obligación de seguir los procedimientos establecidos.
Ahora bien, ¿cuál es el significado de "remake" que tú crees que _nueva versión_ no cubre?

Saludos.


----------



## Nokk

Yo utilizo _remake_ y _refrito_, probablemente más la primera que la última. Parece que no hay una palabra ("una sola") que exprese lo mismo en español. Me iría por "nueva versión", porque lo de "adaptación" es otra cosa.

Por cierto, ya que estamos hablando de extranjerismos y de cine: ¿cómo llamaríamos en español a un _reboot_?


----------



## Jonno

¿Realmente creéis que hace falta pegarle "nueva" a versión?  Si Pedro Almodovar hace una versión de Romeo y Julieta es necesariamente nueva.

Como Aviador, tampoco pesco bien los matices que diferencian esta expresión de "remake".


----------



## edw

Aviador said:


> Puede ser, edw; como no soy un experto en las cosas del cine...
> No es que rechace a rajatabla cualquier término tomado de otras lenguas, sino sólo aquellos *extranjerismos innecesarios*, como lo expresé en mi intervención anterior. De hecho, en mi profesión uso anglicismos muy frecuentemente, ya que *no existen términos castizos* para todo y no tengo ningún cargo de conciencia por ello. En muchos casos incluso debo hacerlo por mi obligación de seguir los procedimientos establecidos.
> Ahora bien, *¿cuál es el significado de "remake" que tú crees que nueva versión no cubre?*
> 
> Saludos.



En un sentido amplio, "nueva versión" es equivalente a "remake". El problema mío no es ese, sino que "nueva versión" es  en realidad un circunloquio. Por otra parte, en un contexto restringido, "nueva versión" se quedaría corta para expresar la carga semántica de "remake".

Si te digo, así de pronto y sin estar hablando de cine ni nada y sin más información: "Estuve leyendo ayer información sobre unas nuevas versiones que van a hacer". ¿Nuevas versiones? Eso podría significar:

-Nueva versiones teatrales de algo
-Nuevas adaptaciones de novelas o cómic al cine
-Nuevas versiones de películas anteriormente rodadas

Sin embargo, si yo digo: "Estuve leyendo ayer información sobre unas nuevos _remakes_", no hay duda de que yo me estoy refiriendo al último significado que acabo de expresar. Específicamente a este tipo de situaciones es que me refiero. 



			
				Jonno said:
			
		

> ¿Realmente creéis que hace falta pegarle "nueva" a versión?  Si Pedro Almodovar hace una versión de Romeo y Julieta es necesariamente nueva.



Si Pedro Almodóvar hace una versión de Romeo y Julieta, podría ser una _adaptación cinematográfica _del drama de Shakespeare o un remake de una adaptación cinematográfica anterior. En los dos casos estaríamos frente a una _nueva versión, _pero sólo en el segundo caso frente a un _remake. _


----------



## Jonno

Perdóname, pero sigo sin entender por qué lo de "nueva" 

Respecto a lo de Romeo y Julieta... no usé un buen ejemplo . Debí poner un título de película. En mi mal ejemplo es evidente que se trata de una adaptación 

Pero si Almodóvar hace una versión de "Los pájaros" de Hitchcock no hay ninguna duda de que hablamos de un _remake_, y ninguna duda de que es nueva. Creo que versión y remake son equivalentes, al menos en este caso, y creo que sobra "nueva".


----------



## Vampiro

edw said:


> En un sentido amplio, "nueva versión" es equivalente a "remake". El problema mío no es ese, sino que "nueva versión" es en realidad un circunloquio. Por otra parte, en un contexto restringido, "nueva versión" se quedaría corta para expresar la carga semántica de "remake".


Completamente de acuerdo.
Más claro, echarle agua.
_


----------



## Jonno

Pero nadie me aclara por qué es necesario "nueva", si no lo ponemos se evita el circunloquio y sigue queriendo decir lo mismo...

Sería "nueva" versión si queremos decir que es la última que se ha hecho de tantas otras, pero en ese caso también diríamos "nuevo remake".


----------



## Vampiro

Jonno said:


> Pero nadie me aclara por qué es necesario "nueva", si no lo ponemos se evita el circunloquio y sigue queriendo decir lo mismo...


"Versión" y "nueva versión" podrían ser lo mismo.
Pero ninguna es equivalente a "remake".
Por aquello de la carga semántica, ¿vio?.
_


----------



## Jonno

No lo veo, lo siento. Es que para mí versión y remake son lo mismo y se puede aplicar sin problemas a las películas. Y hay otros compañeros de la misma opinión. Pero gracias por ser el primero que me contesta a lo de "nueva" 

Yo no soy contrario a neologismos y barbarismos que sintetizan o concretan conceptos (en mi profesión se usan muchos y aunque la mayoría se usan innecesariamente otros son indispensables), pero en este caso no lo veo necesario.


----------



## oa2169

Edw:

¿Cómo le llamarías a nuevas versiones de canciones anteriormente grabadas? 

¿Remakes también?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tratándose de música, lo usual, creo yo, es hablar de intérpretes e interpretaciones: "Like a Rolling Stone", de Bob Dylan, fue interpretada por los Rolling Stones en el año "yo qué sé cuál". Si se quiere informar o recalcar que esta es reciente: una nueva interpretación de los Rolling Stones de la vieja canción tal o cual.


----------



## Jonno

Interpretar se usa en música con otro sentido, porque lo que se hace es reproducir con voz o instrumentos una partitura. Una orquesta interpreta la 5ª sinfonía de Beethoven, pero no hace una versión.

Si alguien "reinterpreta" a Beethoven entonces sí hace una versión.

Por cierto, que en música se usa mucho "versionear".


----------



## mirx

Refrito en forma negativa para producciones televisivas o teatrales. "Nueva versión" sin carga despectiva.
Para la música se había usado toda la vida "remix", y a veces también para las películas. Cada vez gana más terreno el término "*cover*".


----------



## Fernando

Jonno said:


> Por cierto, que en música se usa mucho "versionear".



Yo oigo más "versionar". Estoy fuera de este negocio, en todo caso.


----------



## Jonno

Versionar también  De hecho esta es la que está en el diccionario de la RAE: 1. tr. Hacer una versión nueva de una obra musical, generalmente ligera.

Remix es una versión del tema original (no reinterpretado) al que se le añaden nuevos ritmos y una nueva mezcla. Es una versión, pero un tipo especial de versión. Edito: También se ha usado tradicionalmente "remezcla", pero como apunta Peón en el siguiente mensaje parece que suena "más mejor" dicho en inglés


----------



## Peón

edw said:


> El problema mío no es ese, sino que "nueva versión" es  en realidad un circunloquio. Por otra parte, en un contexto restringido, "nueva versión" se quedaría corta para expresar la carga semántica de "remake"....
> .....



Permitime disentir con tu punto de vista *edw*.

En el caso de *remake* creo que se usa de pura extravagancia nomás, o por nuestro espantoso (¿asqueroso?) sentido de inferioridad frente al idioma inglés (no hay nacionalismo idiomático ni sentimientos en contra de ese gran y hermoso idioma, sino bronca contra nuestra actitud) que nos hace considerar que todo aquello que no esté bendecido por algún anglicismo carece de demasiada importancia.

¿"Nueva versión" tiene dos palabras o es un circunloquio? ¿Y qué importa si podemos entendernos? El idioma no es una fómula química. ¿"Adaptación" no expresa lo que es "remake"? Pues llenémosla de contenido y entendámosla como lo que ahora _algunos_ suponen (que no todos, porque la mitad de los que participamos de este hilo disentimos en cuanto a su alcance) que es rimeic.
No se trata de no aceptar préstamos de otros idiomas, sino de evitarlos cuando son innecesarios. Se trata también de no ser perezosos intelectuales.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

No crean que me desaparecí de este hilo porque rechazaron el refrito.  He seguido de cerca el debate y me parece interesante aportar algunas definiciones:


> a refilmed version of a previously made motion picture
> 
> _una versión refilmada de una película hecha antes_
> 
> "remake." Webster's Third New International Dictionary, Unabridged. Merriam-Webster, 2002. http://unabridged.merriam-webster.com (24 May 2011).





> A remake is a film that has the same story, and often the same title, as a film that was made earlier.
> 
> _una película que contiene la misma historia, y a menudo el mismo título, que una película que fue hecha antes_
> 
> © HarperCollins Publishers 2006





> Something in remade form, especially a new version of an earlier movie or song.
> 
> _especialmente una nueva versión de una película o de una canción anterior_
> 
> American Heritage Dictionary





> a film or piece  of music that has  been  filmed or recorded again and rereleased.
> 
> _una película [...] que ha sido filmada o grabada de nuevo y reestrenada_
> 
> http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/remake?view=uk


Me llama especialmente la atención la explicación recogida en el _American Heritage Dictionary_ porque habla de una nueva versión. Yo me estuve preguntando en qué situaciones uno hablaría de una _nueva versión _de algo. 

Cuando el testigo de un hecho hace una declaración sobre la forma en que sucedieron los acontecimientos, da su versión de los hechos. Más tarde, habiéndose enterado de que sus declaraciones lo comprometían, puede dar una _nueva versión_ de los hechos. Una persona cualquiera podría también ofrecer una _nueva versión_ tras darse cuenta de que lo que ha narrado es contradictorio... tal como hizo también recientemente la Casa Blanca acerca de la muerte de Bin Laden:



> La decisión de la Casa Blanca de entregar una nueva versión de los  hechos en relación a la muerte de Osama ben Laden no hizo más que  empantanar aún más lo que se sabía del audaz operativo norteamericano  que le puso fin al líder de Al-Qaeda.
> 
> http://www.vocesescritas.com.ar/?p=966



Cuando Charles Perrault publicó sus _Cuentos de antaño_ en 1697, incluyó el relato de la Caperucita Roja que podríamos llamar "la versión de Perrault"... o una "nueva versión" europea con respecto a los cuentos populares que circularon antes que esa; y las versiones que llegaron después podrían llamarse "nuevas versiones" también, ¿no les parece? Ya las versiones de los hermanos Grimm podríamos considerarlas también "nuevas versiones" (aparecen en el siglo XIX).

Lo que quisiera mostrar con todo esto es que un filme que consideramos como _el original_ también puede ser visto como nada más que _una versión_ y cualquier película que venga después de ese filme que hemos convenido en tratar como el _primigenio_ podría entonces ser considerada una _nueva versión_.


----------



## Bloodsun

Hola, gente. Tal vez sea medio tarde para entrar en el hilo (no creo poder aportar nada nuevo al debate), pero aquí estoy. Sencillamente, quisiera dar mi punto de vista, es decir, el de una cinéfila que no sabe mucho de cine pero mira muchas películas.

La enorme mayoría de las veces he escuchado/leído _remake_ en revistas de cine o programas de televisión norteamericanos. En esos casos me parece absolutamente natural que la usen (las revistas de cine por estar en esa frecuencia, y los programas yankees, bueno, por ser suya la palabra, claro). 

Muy pocas veces la he oído aquí en Argentina, usada por, por ejemplo, por "personajes de la farándula" o periodistas cinematográficos. A ellos no los perdono nada, ya que no tienen excusa alguna para usar un anglicismo totalmente innecesario en nuestro idioma.

*Nueva versión.*

_Remake_ = nueva versión

¿Cuál es el problema con "nueva versión"? ¿Que no suena tan _cool_ como _remake_? Pues a mí me suena aún mejor: me suena a castellano. Y no sólo son ideas mías. Al menos por acá es de lo más común hablar de la "nueva versión de Alicia en el País de las Maravillas" o de la "nueva versión de Batman". 

El cine se dedica a hacer *versiones* y *nuevas versiones* de películas. Las versiones son *adaptaciones* algunas de tal o cual novela, otras de guiones cinematográficos. Las *nuevas versiones* son nuevas versiones (valga la redundancia) de películas ya hechas anteriormente.

¿Dicen que _remake_ supera en carga semántica a nuestras posibilidades castellanas? Puede ser, qué se yo (habría que hablarlo en el foro de inglés-español). O puede ser que nuestro idioma, negándose a copiar uno ajeno mediante la total asimilación de anglicismos, sea aún más rico que el inglés, presentándonos opciones diferentes para nombrar cosas diferentes (versión, nueva versión, adaptación, refrito, etc.), en lugar de una sola que se aplique a muchas situaciones indiscriminadamente (_remake_).

Eso... eso es todo lo que tengo para decir.


Saludos.


----------



## jazmin1492

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​

Por acá solemos decirle refrito a lo que significa el anglicismo remake, ya sean telenovelas viejas de las cuales han sacado nuevas versiones o adaptaciones, o películas, pero una amiga de otro país me comentó que refrito es una palabra muy corriente que lo correcto es remake para referirse a nuevas versiones de una película, telenovela u obra literaria, etc. Entonces, ya estoy en el dilema de cuál usar, si ambas son correctas, o si realmente una es de uso más corriente o vulgar. O si tal vez refrito es distinto a lo que es un remake.


----------



## Aviador

Más que parecer un coloquialismo inapropiado, en Chile nadie entendería que "refrito" se refiere a una nueva versión de una obra cinematográfica.
Lamentablemente, creo que aquí se usa el anglicismo _remake_.


----------



## Antonella V

Hola


Ninguno de las dos opciones es lo aconsejable. Se puede usar _versión_ o _adaptación_. _Refrito_, en mi opinión, no sugiere lo que se supone. En caso de emplear _remake_ debe escribirse con letra cursiva u otro tipo de diferenciación gráfica.


El DPD dice respecto de _remake_:




> *remake*. Anglicismo evitable que puede sustituirse por los equivalentes españoles _(nueva) versión_ o _adaptación,_ según los casos. Así, en _«Esta película es un “remake” del cuento de Collodi»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.12.95) o _«David Greene dirigió un mediocre_ remake _televisivo de este clásico»_ (LpzNavarro _Clásicos_ [Chile 1996]), pudo decirse _versión_ o _adaptación;_ y en _«Tuvo la película_ [...] _un enorme éxito, e incluso fue objeto, años más tarde, de un “remake”»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 4.7.89), pudo sustituirse el anglicismo por _nueva versión_.
> 
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española_




El Diccionario CLAVE señala algo muy similar respecto de _remake_: 




> Su uso es innecesario y puede sustituirse por _versión_, _nueva versión_ o _adaptación_.





Un saludo,


A


----------



## Jonno

No creo que refrito sea lo mismo que versión o adaptación. Se suele llamar refrito a una nueva obra que se crea a partir de otras. Es decir, usas algo de aquí, algo de allá, y ya tienes un libro, película o lo que sea. Además se suele usar de forma despectiva


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Yo he leído _refrito_ como en el caso que nos ocupa en las críticas y podría considerarse un sinónimo de _remake, _pero un sinónimo muy peyorativo, cosas de los críticos.

Lo que me llama más la atención es que en los ejemplos del DPD, _remake _se use como masculino, por acá siempre es femenina: la _remake_ (la rimeik).

Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

También aquí en Colombia se usa _refrito_. Es un término común entre críticos o comentaristas; y en lo personal lo prefiero al anglicismo que me suena terrible. Es comprensible que la RAE recomiende evitarlo. La RAE también reconoce _refrito_ (el hecho de que no esté incluido como recomendable en su comentario sobre _remake_, no significa que no sea recomendable): 



> *2.* m. Cosa rehecha o recompuesta, especialmente refundición de una obra dramática o de otro escrito.


----------



## ACQM

Pues aquí usamos refrito como dice Jonno, pero me parece fantástico que en México o Colombia lo uséis para _remake_, me parece acertado, oportuno y más propio del nivel coloquial que "versión" o "adaptación" que suenan ambas bastante formales. Creo que esta os la robo


----------



## Jonno

El su 23ª edición la RAE cambia la entrada de "refrito", supongo que para adaptarla al uso que comentamos ACQM y yo:

*2.* m. Obra, especialmente literaria, rehecha, recompuesta o refundida a partir de otras.

Obsérvese el uso del plural en "otras" 

En mi opinión el DRAE debería añadir que generalmente es un uso despectivo. No creo que se use refrito como algo bueno. Por ejemplo, si la obra le ha gustado, antes que usar "refrito" un crítico diría que es una "obra ecléctica" o algo similar


----------



## ukimix

Bueno, es usual que los consumidores de literatura consideren las adaptaciones/refritos/nuevas versiones como algo no tan bueno como lo pueden ser las obras originales. Pero, por ejemplo, en el medio de la crítica de series de TV, es un término convencional no necesariamente peyorativo. Por ejemplo, si uno es empresario del medio y lo que le interesa es cuánto dinero produce un refrito, lo de menos sería la calidad literaria; y muy naturalmente podría estar hablando de un buen refrito por sus ganancias. Buscaba en google entradas para 'buenos refritos' y aparte de unos suculentos platos se pueden leer otras noticias sobre refritos exitosos por la audiencia o por lo que han gustado. En general, dependería del contexto, y el tono del texto le daría la connotación o peyorativa o simplemente instrumental. De todos modos, en mi opinión, mejor no usar el anglicismo y cuidar el castellano.

No recordaba el *reencauchado *que menciona oa en el hilo previo, y que es bastante usado por aquí.


----------

